# Glow umbrellas?



## SirClownfish (Jun 8, 2015)

Has anyone here used one of these? What do you think of them?

http://www.adorama.com/glu40wbc.html
http://www.adorama.com/GLU40S.html


----------



## surapon (Jun 9, 2015)

Dear Friend Mr. SirClownfish.
I use many of this 40 Inches Umbrellas, But Difference Brand Name---So Cheap less than $ 20 US Dollars, and all of them Made in China any way.
Just buy and try to use, If you do not like just throw them away. For me, all of them works, Except, the strong wind damaged them, when fall to the ground with the stand.
Surapon


----------

